# un pouf



## Minelli

Ciao a tutti!
Ho dei problemi col capire il significato della parola Pouf (s.m.) che ricorre in questo contesto

"une pensionnaire du Paradis perdu, un pouf qu’il avait fréquenté chaque fois qu’il en avait eu les finances."

Il trésor porta  questi significati (i primi due) anche se guardando in giro in altri dizionari sembra ne ancora altri

http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/pouf

e quindi potrebbe trattarsi di una metafora di uno dei due significati  per riferirsi alla donna, ma allora come spiegarsi quel "..fréquenté chaque fois qu’il en avait eu les finances" ? Qui il contesto è la Vienna di metà 800. Aiuto!
Che qualcuno mi aiuti!
Grazie


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pouf = bordel, maison close.
Chaque fois qu'il en avait eu les finances = chaque fois qu'il avait de l'argent.


----------



## matoupaschat

Magnifique Juan Jacob ! Je ne connaissais pas, jamais entendu/lu dans ce sens, mais c'est ce qui explique le mieux le mot "pouf(f)iasse"="putain", assez utilisé dans le coin où je vis, et dont je ne m'expliquais pas bien l'origine.

Stammi bene!

Matou.


----------



## Nunou

Ciao a tutti,
esattamente come Matou... conosco la parola _pouffiasse_ ma non avevo mai sentito dire/interpretato "pouf" in questo senso.

Buon pranzo e buon pomeriggio!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

matoupaschat said:


> Magnifique Juan Jacob ! Je ne connaissais pas, jamais entendu/lu dans ce sens, mais c'est ce qui explique le mieux le mot "pouf(f)iasse"="putain", assez utilisé dans le coin où je vis, et dont je ne m'expliquais pas bien l'origine.



Ben tiens, je n'y avait pas pensé.

Curieux, je ne vois pas pouf en ce sens dans le CNTRL.

Par contre:

_pouf, en argot militaire plus particulièrement établissement se situant à l'intérieur des casernements de la légion étrangère. Le mot vient de l'argot allemand puff de même signification._

extrait d'ici:

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lupanar

Voilà qui est réglé.


----------



## matoupaschat

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Curieux, je ne vois pas pouf en ce sens dans le CNTRL.


Ne nous plaignons pas de trop: le CNRTL/TLFi est un outil enviable (qui a déjà au moins un demi siècle de retard en moins que l'Académie). Il ne faut pas vouloir le beurre, l'argent du beurre et le sourire de la crémière par dessus le tout .
....................................................
Liens très intéressants !!!


----------



## Nunou

matoupaschat said:


> Il ne faut pas vouloir le beurre, l'argent du beurre _et le sourire de la crémière par dessus le tout _.
> ....................................................



Ciao Matou 
questa parte dell'espressione non l'avevo mai sentita....troppo simpatica, la adotto subito!!


----------

